# I Can't Believe We Have To Wait Till Wednesday



## Greatblu

Let me start our first posting on this website by saying thank you. No, let me shout out THANK YOU to all of you here at outbackers.com. We have been hiding in the shadows reading, reading and reading so that we could become near geniuses on Outback before buying ours.

And with all of your help we are now proud owners of a 06 21RS!!!

We are so happy with our choice and are now impatiently waiting for Wednesday when we can take delivery. And yes... We will us the PDI when picking up the vehicle, thank you.

Katrina and I have been camping with our children since they were just toddlers. Started out tent camping, then jumped to a Jayco Pop-Up (gonna miss that girl) but after 10 years of use, and with the children growing a moving on, it was time for something just for Katrina and I (and of course the dog).

Your website is the best! We've spent nearly 2 months researching TT's and spent the last month right here on outbackers.com zeroing in on our home away from home.

Thank you all so much for your help.

And isn't it just great! A 21RS all our own. Joe and Katrina


----------



## RLW7302

Congrats on the new TT





























and welcome to outbackers.com.


----------



## countrygirl

Congratulations...I am still shopping! Have FUN!!!


----------



## Kenstand

It is good to lurk around the site for awhile and learn all about the Outbacks before you buy. All of us veteran owners watch the bobber with your name on it go up and down while you are lurking and then finally it disappears and then we gotcha.

Welcome aboard Joe and Katrina.


----------



## HootBob

Welcome Greatblu to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS very nice model
And post often

Don action


----------



## ee4308

Joe and Katrina,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new 21 RS Outback. sunny This is a great site and all of us, like you, have gained great deal of knowledge from the forums







Post often, and Happy Camping.


----------



## old_tidefan

Congrats and welcome!!







We enjoy our 21rs.

Post often and let us know about your trips!


----------



## madmaccm

Welcome and Congrats ! , Greatblu!!

Good luck Wed. and keep us posted on how it goes.

C-Mac


----------



## Parker Outbacker

Congrats and welcome to the Outbackers. You are now one of the few, the proud.


----------



## Swanie

The 21rs ROCKS. You will like it. Congratulations!


----------



## drobe5150

action *welcome* action 







*congrats on the 21rs*









darrel


----------



## SmkSignals

Congrats on the 21RS. We love ours !!! It is a great trailer !!!


----------



## mswalt

Greatblu,

You're welcome!

I'm glad you chose the Outback. And glad you chose to join this elite group of Outback owners! (And some who don't even own an Outback).

May you enjoy your new TT and all the fun that comes with it.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood

Greatblu said:


> .....but after 10 years of use, and with the children growing a moving on, it was time for something just for Katrina and I (and of course the dog).
> [snapback]104100[/snapback]​


Congratulations! and welcome to the Tribe!!! By the way, its a very good thing that you added that seemingly little parathetical addition above. Seeker & Tadger are watching for this very sort of thing and reporting daily on any apparant canine exclusion !!!!



Greatblu said:


> And isn't it just great! A 21RS all our own. Joe and Katrina
> [snapback]104100[/snapback]​


Uh, I think you forgot someone....


----------



## Greatblu

Thank you to all for the greetings.

Wolfwood - you are correct, I forgot to sign off Joe, Katrina and Truman.

Dog rule and cats... Well their just cats.


----------



## campingnut18

another outbacker from georgia here.. action action 
check out our rallys .
we have 3 so far this year and a 4th planned in the fall.
would love to add another to our group...
welcome , lamar


----------



## wolfwood

Greatblu said:


> Thank you to all for the greetings.
> 
> Wolfwood - you are correct, I forgot to sign off Joe, Katrina and Truman.
> 
> Dog rule and cats... Well their just cats.
> [snapback]104410[/snapback]​


NOW you're gonna get those cat-people all riled up again.

GREATBLU. It was GREATBLU. OVER THERE! THEY WENT THAT WAY!!!!

(ok - coast is clear, Blu. Now, if they knew how to use their noses like *our *fearless 4-leggeds do .....







)


----------



## nonny

Congratulations. Hope your PDI goes great! action


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Congrats to you and your wife. You are going to love the Outback. And you better get ready for your kids to come over and ask to "borrow" the Outback.


----------



## Moosegut

Congratulations and welcome aboard. Great TT. You're gonna love it. Major improvement over the popup. We had two in 14 years and loved every minute in them - but would never go back. Enjoy the 21.

Scott


----------



## mswalt

Psssssssssst,

Don't look now, Greatblu, but tomorrow's Wednesday!









Have a great day.

Mark


----------



## Greatblu

Tomorrow IS wednesday! Yeah, thank you for reminding me. But now I'm nervous as all get out. I just know that I'll run off the road tomorrow as I tow that baby home. I'll be staring in the mirrors the whole way home. The wife is so excited she ran out and bought the toilet paper. Now we have all the essentials so it must be time TO GO CAMPING!

Darn, still have to work the rest of the week. Oh well, gives me time to sit in the front lawn and stare at it some more.


----------



## Katrina

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!!!!!

disclaimer: This Katrina is in no way affiliated with the GreatBlu family.


----------



## Greatblu

Katrina said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com!!!!!!
> 
> disclaimer: This Katrina is in no way affiliated with the GreatBlu family.
> [snapback]104778[/snapback]​


Well that isn't quite true, we are both owners of Outbacks, and members of this cult, so that does technically make an affiliation.

Great names think alike.


----------



## imabeachbum

GreatBlu,

Congrats on your 21 RS, I just purchased one a couple weeks ago and took her out on the maiden voyage this past weekend. Absolutely LOVED it!! Some mods are floating around between the ears and will happen one day soon, but it was great as is!!

Alan


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Greatblu!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback!

I have a sneeking suspicion, you will not be missing that pop-up for long!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

It's a little belated but welcome to the site. Good luck tomorrow when picking up your 21RS. You made a very wise choice. Glad you're enjoying some of the posts.


----------



## Pastor John

We LOVE our 21rs. Our Coleman Westlake served us well for several years, but it sure feels great to be in a hardsider! Especially when we are doing several "one-nighters" on the way to a destination or when packing up on a Sunday afternoon in the rain.

Welcome to our corner of the internet, fellow Georgian!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Greatblu said:


> Tomorrow IS wednesday! Yeah, thank you for reminding me. But now I'm nervous as all get out. I just know that I'll run off the road tomorrow as I tow that baby home. I'll be staring in the mirrors the whole way home. The wife is so excited she ran out and bought the toilet paper. Now we have all the essentials so it must be time TO GO CAMPING!
> 
> Darn, still have to work the rest of the week. Oh well, gives me time to sit in the front lawn and stare at it some more.
> [snapback]104773[/snapback]​


Think of it this way...you get to sleep in it two nights before you leave on your first trip on Friday. What better way to break in the trailer then driveway camping.


----------



## 3LEES

Greatblu said:


> Darn, still have to work the rest of the week. Oh well, gives me time to sit in the front lawn and stare at it some more.
> [snapback]104773[/snapback]​


You can always driveway camp 'til the weekend.









Dan


----------



## Greatblu

We leave to pick our baby up after lunch.







Scary.









Somehow I think we'll be roasting marshmellows in the back yard and sleeping in the driveway for a few days. sunny How exciting this all is.

Thank you all for your warm welcomes and wishes.

Got my PDI in my back pocket, brining the camera and heading out to learn how to use this thing. And it will get used


----------



## wolfwood

BREATHE

...and enjoy the journey!


----------



## madmaccm

Greatblu,

Relax, take your time, and enjoy!!

Good Luck on your PDI!!!

C-Mac


----------



## PDX_Doug

Good luck on the PDI, Greatblu!









You really are going to love your new Outback.
For as spendy a purchase as it is, I've yet to hear of anyone suffering buyers remorse when it comes to an Outback.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Greatblu

PDX_Doug said:


> Good luck on the PDI, Greatblu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are going to love your new Outback.
> For as spendy a purchase as it is, I've yet to hear of anyone suffering buyers remorse when it comes to an Outback.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]105050[/snapback]​


Not matter how much worry or cost, it will all be forgotten as we sit under the awning (IF I can figure out how to use the darn thing) and watch the birds and chipmunks in the park.

And we are already in







with the darn thing.


----------



## zoomzoom8

First..........WELCOME and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! action

Second.......Go pick the baby up and join us May 5-7 at Logan's Landing for the SE Outbackers Spring Rally!!!! We'd love to have you come. Pirate theme weekend and fun for all!! Even if it's just for one night.....come on over!!!! It'd be a great break in trip and if you need help with anything, there are 18 other Outbacks and their families to lend a hand!!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5691


----------



## Oregon_Camper

It is now 8:35pm (PST) so they MUST have their new Outback home and parked in the driveway by now. Seeing how they have not posted anything, I'm guessing everything went great and they are sleeping in their BRAND NEW OUTBACK!!!!


----------



## mswalt

So, y'all think they're up yet? Someone call and find out how everything went!

Mark


----------



## Greatblu

mswalt said:


> So, y'all think they're up yet? Someone call and find out how everything went!
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]105310[/snapback]​


You guys are just too funny.
You know why we didn't post right away!! We were busy. You know, busy, busy starring at what had followed us home.

Geeze.

But a phone call would have been nice, then I could have gotten up earlier to go out and watch how it looked as the sun comes up. sunny sunny sunny


----------



## RizFam

*CONGRATULATIONS & WELCOME action *

ENJOY & HAPPY CAMPING
Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Greatblu said:


> But a phone call would have been nice, then I could have gotten up earlier to go out and watch how it looked as the sun comes up. sunny sunny sunny
> 
> [snapback]105434[/snapback]​


You'll have countless mornings to do this while camping.


----------

